# If the Magic are able to sign Rashard Lewis...



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

What will become of Hedo Turkoglu? I think there is a possibility that he could be part of a sign and trade deal if that's the Magic's only option, but say the Magic somehow find a way to sign Rashard and Darko straight up-- do the Magic trade Hedo? He's got almost hte same body and skill set as Rashard does, but is a tad less consistent. With the possibility of Hill departing for Detroit or Phoenix (Grant said on an ABC telecast that PHX plays his style of basketball?), will the Magic trade him for depth at the two guard?


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I don't believe signing Rashard and keeping Darko is possible. Pretty sure it's not possible due to cap restraints, JNice, can you confirm this?

If it's one or the other, which way do we go?


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

lw32 said:


> I don't believe signing Rashard and keeping Darko is possible. Pretty sure it's not possible due to cap restraints, JNice, can you confirm this?
> 
> If it's one or the other, which way do we go?


It can't happen unless a trade occurs meaning sign and trade or trade to free up cap space. And a really unlikely opinition is if one of the two or both takes a pay cut.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I thought you could go over the salary cap to resign your own players?

So couldn't they sign Lewis, and then resign Darko?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Since Presti showed up from the Spurs i've been predicting a sign and trade with Lewis and Darko trading places,(sorry Magic you have to take Saene or Petro). Still sticking with that till proven otherwise.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It could happen, but Rashard or Darko wont get what they want.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

lw32 said:


> I don't believe signing Rashard and keeping Darko is possible. Pretty sure it's not possible due to cap restraints, JNice, can you confirm this?
> 
> If it's one or the other, which way do we go?



I don't think we can do both without doing a S&T with Lewis. Orlando needs to resolve Darko first. They either have to decide on a number and re-sign him or renounce his rights because while he is in limbo he still has a cap hold. Even if we re-sign Darko at a reasonable amount I don't think there is enough money to sign Lewis outright. Only if we renounce Darko.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

How about Turk, Darko, and rights to Vasquez for Lewis, Gelabale, and Sene?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

JNice said:


> How about Turk, Darko, and rights to Vasquez for Lewis, Gelabale, and Sene?


Send me the bill for the airfare.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

rainman said:


> Send me the bill for the airfare.



Deal.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I can't see them giving up on Sene...Was it a top ten pick they used on him last year?It was a really high pick for a guy who seems so far from having much value.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Diable said:


> I can't see them giving up on Sene...Was it a top ten pick they used on him last year?It was a really high pick for a guy who seems so far from having much value.


They would look to move him or Petro or Swift. You arent going to bring in Darko and keep 3 other young centers. Probably not going to happen but i would do it, Darko would be one of the few that could push Oden off the block for the next 10 years.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

JNice said:


> How about Turk, Darko, and rights to Vasquez for Lewis, Gelabale, and Sene?


I'd do it, I guess.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

I really think the Magic will get both Darko and Lewis, say bye to turk.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Fairsportsfan said:


> I really think the Magic will get both Darko and Lewis, say bye to turk.


That would be ideal.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

nix any s&t with seattle now. 

they just drafted durant AND jeff green. and got wally sexyback. they dont need another shooter who cant shoot and cant play D.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I hope that Presti doesn't pull a fast one on Otis because let's face it, there's no way that they're going to keep Rashard for the money he's going to cost. If I was Otis I would propose this deal to Indiana:

Turkoglu and Arroyo for Marquis Daniels and their $4 million trade exception.

Indiana gets rid of Daniels (a "bad" contract) and gets a solid wingman along with some much needed PG help. With this deal we'd have enough room to sign Darko and Lewis outright, and by taking a chance on Daniels I think we can solidify the SG position. 

Nelson, Dooling, Diener?
Daniels, Redick, Bogans
Lewis, Ariza, ?
Milicic, Augustine, Garrity
Howard, Battie, Gortat?


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> Turkoglu and Arroyo for Marquis Daniels and their $4 million trade exception.


You cant combine the TE with other players on a trade.

by the way, a question to magic fans: would you sign&trade darko to the grizzlies for something like Mike miller + hakim warrick?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

no i wouldnt give up on darko. 

the only way i'd want lewis on my team is if we lost turkoglu for a 2nd round pick, who would then be sold.

and apparently lewis' agent says "There is no better fit than Orlando" for his client."

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi...ds_agent_there_is_no_better_fit_than_orlando/

unless he's using it to drive up his price, it's a pretty good sign for us


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Captain Obvious said:


> I hope that Presti doesn't pull a fast one on Otis because let's face it, there's no way that they're going to keep Rashard for the money he's going to cost. If I was Otis I would propose this deal to Indiana:
> 
> Turkoglu and Arroyo for Marquis Daniels and their $4 million trade exception.
> 
> ...


Marquis would do awesome in a starting job. I'd love for him to be in Orlando.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They said that Lewis and his agent are seeking a 6 year/110 million dollar deal. Are they serious? He's not worth that and if I were Orlando I'd laugh in their faces and tell him to get that from Miami or some other stupid team.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> They said that Lewis and his agent are seeking a 6 year/110 million dollar deal. Are they serious? He's not worth that and if I were Orlando I'd laugh in their faces and tell him to get that from Miami or some other stupid team.


If they are serious they'll be seriously disappointed.Charlotte could barely manage that if they wanted to and if they wanted to let Gerald Wallace leave(which they don't)Orlando might be able to manage that much capspace,but why should they?Milwaukee is going to focus on getting a point guard.Orlando doesn't have to outbid anyone except themselves.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> They said that Lewis and his agent are seeking a 6 year/110 million dollar deal. Are they serious? He's not worth that and if I were Orlando I'd laugh in their faces and tell him to get that from Miami or some other stupid team.


Good Luck boyyo:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2922644


Lewis is out of his mind if he thinks he`s going to get that kind of cash. He`d be a nice pick-up, but not if he was pulling down 15 large a year.

...

Here`s a pretty good read on the Magic`s offseason situation:
http://www.theolympian.com/sports/story/150557.html


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

can we play hardball with lewis? nobody else out there realistically can sign him under the cap. 

who are we bidding against that really wants him? Portland, Houston, Miami and there's always New York. 

Portland has some interesting pieces to offer in a S&T but would anybody Portland has to offer anything Seattle needs? Travis Outlaw, Martell Webster, Joel Pryzbilla. 

Houston has a bunch of PGs to offer - Mike James, Luther Head, Rafer Alston and not much else, and nothing to even come near the $10M Lewis is wanting. 

Miami has just as appalling guys - James Posey, Dorell Wright, Michael Doleac, Antoine Walker (i'd like to see him next to Durant.. imagine the teamwork)

New York could feasibly offer some pieces, but at what price long term contract wise? Jamal Crawford and David Lee, but is supposedly untouchable, nobody wants Marbury, and I'm sure Seattle is dying to get Jerome James back. 

Charlotte wouldnt doesnt need a starting SF with Morrison and Richardson and their own Gerald Wallace to consider. 

So in short, I think that Lewis and his agent are trying to drive his value up (what agent wouldnt?). Orlando should not bite at a max contract (think grant hill!). As much as we need someone like Lewis, I'd settle for splitting our money on Gerald Wallace and a veteran big man.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

carlos710 said:


> You cant combine the TE with other players on a trade.
> 
> by the way, a question to magic fans: would you sign&trade darko to the grizzlies for something like Mike miller + hakim warrick?


Oh yeah, I knew that. It would have to be two separate deals, but I think the basic idea would be attractive to both teams.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Havent you guys gotten enough of giving SF's Max contracts. Grant Hill, Tmac come to mind. Grant hill cause of the injuries and Tmac because of the lack of effort. Rashard isnt a max player.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> Havent you guys gotten enough of giving SF's Max contracts. Grant Hill, Tmac come to mind. Grant hill cause of the injuries and Tmac because of the lack of effort. Rashard isnt a max player.


Grant Hill wasn't expected to recover and play for us, but he never got over the injuries...

Tmac is a lazy eyed goon that we couldnt do anything about...

Other players getting max contracts that probably shouldnt be getting it:
francis, jermaine o'neal, marion, jamison
obviously these are all debatable... but in order to lock up a free agent (much less the TOP free agent) you have to offer enough for them to not want to play somewhere else... thin market this year, and rashard benefitted from that... next year there will a lot more players available, but we want to win now...

I think rashard has scratched the surface when it comes to potential... playing with Ray Allen has really took a lot away from lewis, and the best part is that he didn't mind that at all... When Allen was out with injuries, lewis stepped up big and WAS the offense for seattle... i dont mind giving rashard the max deal at all.


----------

